# mplayer mit opengl-driver unheimlich langsam

## musv

Hi, 

zum Abspielen von Videos benutze ich normalerweise mplayer. Da aber die Videos manchmal ziemlich dunkel sind, benutz ich den OpenGL-Treiber, um damit auch im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb diverse Daten wie Kontrast und Helligkeit ändern zu können. 

Sieht dann in etwa so aus: 

```
mplayer -vo gl2 $meinVideo
```

Meine Super-High-End-Graka ist eine GeForce5200fx. Das Ding ist zwar unerträglich langsam, aber für normale Videos reichte die allemal noch. Das hat sich vor einiger Zeit geändert. Könnte sein, dass es mit dem Upgrade auf xorg-server-1.5.x passiert ist. Den nvidia-driver hab ich schon versucht soweit zu downgraden wie möglich. Hatte keinen Erfolg gebracht. 

Problem: 

Abspielen von Videos mit o.g. Kommando funktioniert seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr wirklich. Da steht dann sowas da: 

```
Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 640 x 512 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

Konnte keinen passenden Farbraum finden - neuer Versuch mit '-vf scale'...

Öffne Videofilter: [scale]

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

[swscaler @ 0x89a76a0]using unscaled yuv420p -> bgr24 special converter

VO: [gl2] 640x512 => 640x512 BGR 24-bit  [fs] [zoom]

[gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)

[gl2] antialiasing off

[gl2] bilinear linear

A:   3.2 V:   2.1 A-V:  1.101 ct:  0.049  54/ 54 21% 136%  0.6% 50 0 

         ***************************************************

         **** Dein System ist zu LANGSAM zum Abspielen! ****

         ***************************************************

```

Hat jemand schon ähnliche Probleme beobachtet? Bekommt man irgendwie den mplayer mit OpenGL-Treiber wieder flott?

Nur um erste Ideen aus dem Weg zu räumen: 

eselect set opengl nvidia ist gesetzt. 

glxinfo und glxgears zeigen mir die Hardware-Unterstützung an. 

Nebeneffekt: GoogleEarth ist ebenfalls unerträglich langsam und unbenutzbar. Das schieb ich aber eher auf die Auflösung von 1600x1200, der Leistungsfähigkeit meiner Graka sowie der neueren Versionen von GoogleEarth.

----------

## AmonAmarth

afaik xorg-server-1.5.x funktioniert nicht gescheit mit den closed source treibern, wenn du dir einengefallen tun willst mach ein downgrade, 1.4.2 läuft einwandfrei!

----------

## forrestfunk81

heise schreibt über die neueste nvidia treiber version 177.80 und xorg 1.5:

 *Quote:*   

> Der neue Treiber unterstützt die Grafikarten der GeForce-5-Serie nicht mehr. Diese Modelle will das Unternehmen in Zukunft über die Treiberserie 173.14.xx pflegen – die mittlerweile dritte "Legacy"-Treiberserie von Nvidia. Wie viel oder wenig Mühe sich das Unternehmen dabei gibt, zeigt sich beim X-Server 1.5 von X.org X.org 7.4, denn diesen unterstützen auch die neusten Legacy-Treiber der Serien 71.86.xx und 96.43.xx nicht.

 

----------

## musv

Ja, das mit dem Videotreiber wußte ich. Mittlerweile gibt es einen Patch für den nvidia-kernel-173.14.12, damit sich der wenigstens mit den Kernelsourcen von 2.6.27 compilieren läßt. 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> wenn du dir einengefallen tun willst mach ein downgrade, 1.4.2

 

Hmm, gerade das wollte ich eigentlich noch vermeiden. Ich war froh, dass ich den xorg-server mit hal soweit hinbekommen hab, dass alles läuft. Werd da nochmal in Ruhe darüber nachdenken, ob ich downgrade.

----------

## Anarcho

Hi,

warum überhaupt gl2 benutzen? Ich verwende XV und kann dort mit den Tasten 1-4 Konstrast und Helligkeit ändern. Ebenfalls mit Xinerama und 2 Monitore.

----------

## musv

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> warum überhaupt gl2 benutzen? Ich verwende XV und kann dort mit den Tasten 1-4 Konstrast und Helligkeit ändern. Ebenfalls mit Xinerama und 2 Monitore.

 

Ich verwende kein Xinerama. Ich brauch 2 unabhängige Desktops, um auf jedem meine jeweils 16 virtuellen Desktops umschalten zu können. Und irgendwo in einem Forum hatte ich dann mal gelesen, dass aufgrund dieser Tatsache xv nur auf einem der beiden Monitore gehen kann, wenn man eine Graka mit 2 Anschlüssen benutzt. Der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass die Änderungen von Helligkeit und Kontrast scheinbar irgendwo gespeichert werden. Und das wirkt sich dann wieder blöd auf die TV-Karte aus. Denn da wird das Bild dann viel zu hell. Deshalb war die einfachste und brauchbarste Lösung der gl-Treiber.

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder du lädtst vor dem TvKartenstart die Default Werte?

Oder lässt sie nach der Mplayer-Benutzung automatisch wieder zurücksetzen.

Es gibt viele Wege  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

